# Hello everyone~!



## Ameh (Aug 29, 2011)

Hi there, i'm from Bristol and joined this forum in the hopes of finding a breeder to buy some mice from! After extensively searching google and not finding anything too promising, I decided to come here instead. 

If anyone can reccommend any breeders in Bristol/nearby I would highly appreciate it!
I'll probably have a search around the forum now.


----------



## jadeguppy (Jun 4, 2011)

Welcome!


----------



## Ameh (Aug 29, 2011)

Thanks!


----------



## RebelWolfChris (Aug 22, 2011)

Hallo Ameh and welcome to the forum. I am sorry I cannot recommend any local breeders as I am an Aussie, but I am sure you will be able to track some down!


----------



## Victoria (Aug 27, 2011)

Hi Ameh and welcome viewtopic.php?f=7&t=8484# I live in Cornwall and have the same problem, but I'm sure this is the right place to find out who's out there in our area. Vicki


----------



## Ameh (Aug 29, 2011)

Thank you both! 
Yeah, I can't believe how difficult it is to find mice where we are! Yet hamsters/rats/gerbils and even degus are easily available at lots of places. :?


----------



## The Boggit keeper (Mar 5, 2010)

Hello and Welcome!


----------



## Ameh (Aug 29, 2011)

Thank you~!


----------



## Wight Isle Stud (May 19, 2010)

Are you looking for pet or exhibition Mice ?


----------



## Ameh (Aug 29, 2011)

I am looking for pet mice at the moment.


----------



## Anne (Mar 21, 2011)

welcome


----------



## Ameh (Aug 29, 2011)

Thank you!


----------



## Wight Isle Stud (May 19, 2010)

Have a look at the National Mouse Club Website.


----------

